# 2011 Hoosier BMW Club Ohio River Tour



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Third year in a row that Lara and I participated, and third time in a row she threw up (despite dramamine before leaving), so we ended only halfway through and headed straight to the destination point -- the Overlook Restaurant, with a great view of the Ohio River. enjoy!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)




----------



## sniger (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful line up of cars . Must have been one hell of a trip !


----------

